# Redfish 14 kayak for sale



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

Fully equipped for fishing 

three rod holders, anchor,life jacket, and graphite paddle

$800 OBO

Jeff

850-485-5609


----------



## YakAtak (Oct 11, 2007)

Any pics? Very interested


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

yes sorry for the late response ill have the pics up tomorrow


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

sorry raining when i got home pics tomorrow


----------



## SHUT UP AND FISH (Oct 21, 2007)

Would you be interested in a trade?


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

for what?

In life, always consider.

SSI


----------



## YakAtak (Oct 11, 2007)

I'll give you 600$


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

i'll take 750 final offer


----------



## YakAtak (Oct 11, 2007)

I'll give you $730.73 for it thats as high as Im going


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

JC21 Call me at 485-5609

lets make the arrangements

SSI


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

Ill give you 700.00 cash . =)


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

call me at 485-5609 to take a look.

SSI


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

Still not sold?? amazing.. Yaks usually sell within the first week.


----------



## YakAtak (Oct 11, 2007)

Sent you a PM a couple days ago havent heard anything back from you hope you havent sold it yet


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

Jc21 dont worry about this yak there are cheaper ones out there..


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

did not receive your pm.

sorry

Just call my cell and talk to me

cell 485-5609

you will not find a rigged yak this size for this price


----------



## YakAtak (Oct 11, 2007)

I work late so I havent had time to call you Ive got tuesday off I will definitely call you


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

All ur selling is an anchor .. that lifejacketis a pos .It doest even have a rudder.those rod holders come with the yak.Nice paddle leash.. i can make that for 2 bucks..You can find these yaks 750.00 brand new.800.00 with a rudder and three rod holders and more.ill give u 700.00 cash in hand for this used yak..

Kayak Blue book vauleis- 680.00


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Rover2cool (2/27/2008)*All ur selling is an anchor .. that lifejacketis a pos .It doest even have a rudder.those rod holders come with the yak.Nice paddle leash.. i can make that for 2 bucks..You can find these yaks 750.00 brand new.800.00 with a rudder and three rod holders and more.ill give u 700.00 cash in hand for this used yak..
> 
> 
> 
> Kayak Blue book vauleis- 680.00




Give him a phone call...I talked to him and he said he'd take $700. Instead of bashing his ad here, call him and make him the offer.


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

o.................... well............ im just trying to help this poor man sell his yak.=) :grouphug


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

all the rod holders were added, none of them came on the yak. I didn't say that the life jacket was a cadillac.who f-n cares. And why the hell would you make a paddle holder when you can just buy one for a few bucks you cheap bastard(rovernot2cool) And did i say anything about a rudder. Get a life and stay out of other peoples, you're obviously not too good at that.


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

Selling that yak cause you suck at fishing? lol your so funny old man.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice setup, hope it sells.


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

Bump . 



For a bitch that sucks at fishing.. Some one buy this yak and give it a good home cuase apparently this old man doest know what to do with it


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

thats a good price for suck a nice yak....if i had the money right now id jump all over that cuz im looking for another yak to take people out with me


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

Rover2cool if you would like to schedule a meeting between the two of us i'm sure you would end up as the bitch. I'm sorry to the rest of the forum members that have to read what this rambling idiot has to write. Grow up punk.


----------



## JollyGreen (Jan 28, 2008)

Can you post the time and place so the rest of can watch. My money is on Sniper.


----------



## kylemac (Feb 18, 2008)

Damn! Am I too late?! Felt like I missed the action!:letsdrink


----------

